# 1993 hardbody oil capacity?



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone the manual and autozone says 3 1/2 quarts for my 1993 hardbody 4X4 pickup....when I changed the oil I put in that much and checked the dipstick and it was barely reading.....i ended up using 4 1/4 quarts....is this uncommon? and how could the suggestion for 3 1/2 quarts be that off!?!?!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I always put at least 4 liters in, and then top it up to the dipstick reading 4.5 is not too much.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I use 4 qts..


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys I thought that 3 1/2 wasn't enough when I first read it....


----------

